# Vampires



## Lilith

What is your favorite vampire film?

Mine is and always will be Interview with the Vampire. It is not exactly scary as it is gothic. It is more focused on the emotion of the vampire then on the idea of horror though in many aspects of the film the horror aspect is there. The fact these creatures have the ability to walk into society and just kill random people without being caught or even known is one of the greatist scares anyone can go through. I mean take the prostitute whose fears were brought by pure pleasure then she discoveries these were not typical men but monsters. The fact the emotions were there was far removed from Anne Rice novel. The emotions of being something sinister knowing full well of your past and who you once were is horrific enough. Many horror fans don't like this movie for the fact it is to "pretty" but just imagine walking down the street and entering a bar and some suductive female or male talks to you indicating interest then they take you to were ever you desire and kill you and those few seconds before death you feel the fear that your life will end in that moment. Or they might make you suffer intense pain before you die. The films idea wasn't exactly to scare you but to get the image behind the vampires themselves. Romantic vampires are known to be suductive in order to get their prey. Like anything they are probably the most feared of all creatures cause you never know when they are coming expecially with Anne Rice vampires in which the cross does no good and the only thing that can effect them is the sun.


----------



## Sinister

Vampire Movies---Let's see, I am more inclined to lean the way of the monstrous Vampire: *The Subspecies Series, John Carpenter's Vampire's, Nosferatu, Blacula, Vampire Hunter D, The Lost Boys, Near Dark* immediately come to mind.

As far as seductive Vamps go it's: *Bram Stokers Dracula, Interview with the Vampire, Fright Night, Dracula (1931), The Vampire Lovers, The Horror of Dracula* to name but a few.

IMHO there aren't any more than 50 REAL GOOD Vampire films made.


----------



## Lilith

Sinister said:


> Vampire Movies---Let's see, I am more inclined to lean the way of the monstrous Vampire: *The Subspecies Series, John Carpenter's Vampire's, Nosferatu, Blacula, Vampire Hunter D, The Lost Boys, Near Dark* immediately come to mind.
> 
> As far as seductive Vamps go it's: *Bram Stokers Dracula, Interview with the Vampire, Fright Night, Dracula (1931), The Vampire Lovers, The Horror of Dracula* to name but a few.
> 
> IMHO there aren't any more than 50 REAL GOOD Vampire films made.


I love Bram Stokers Dracula myself. I enjoy Gary Oldman's portrayal of Dracula. Very rare to find someone with such ideal as he is.


----------



## Sinister

*Vampire Movies!*

It's probably a foregone conclusion that everyone of us on this board to a person is a fan to some extent of the genre. I've stated that there probably aren't more than 50 worth viewing, and of this posting, I've yet to be proven wrong. Here are some of my favorites (Hell no, I'm not going to list 50. I said there probably aren't more than that number; I didn't say I've actually SEEN those 50!) as always they aren't in any type of order:

1. *Fright Night I & II* 
2. *The Subspecies Series* 
3. *The Lost Boys* 
4. *Nosferatu (1922)* 
5. *Dracula (1932)* 
6. *The Blacula Movies* 
7. *Bram Stokers, Dracula* 
8. *Interview With The Vampire* 
9. *The Vampire Hunter D Movies* 
10. *The Christopher Lee Dracula films.* 
11. *Lifeforce* 
12. *Vampire in Brooklyn* 
13. *The House of Dark Shadows* 
14. *The Night Flyer* 
15. *Salems Lot* 
16. *The Vampire Lovers* 
17. *Kolchak: The Night Stalker* 
18. *The Vampire Journals* 
19. *Near Dark* 
20. *Underworld*

There are others, but I will list some I haven't seen and hope to soon. That is if I can find them, or someone is kindly enough to make me a copy. 

*Blood and Roses, The Blood Spattered Bride, Razor Blade Smile, Legend of the Seven Golden Vampires.*


----------



## Lilith

Yeah vampire films ^^ You know I am into them.

1. Interview with the Vampire
2. Vampire Hunter D
3. Vampire Hunter D: Blood Lust
4. Bram Stoker's Dracula
5. The Breed
6. The Lost Boys
7. Nosferatu
8. Bela Lugius (sp?) Dracula
9. Ultra Violet (Even though that is a series I liked it)
10. Blood: The Last Vampire (More for visual appeal then story)

That is my ten I could be forgetting some.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

A few of my favourites... off the top of my head would be:

1) Dracula (Universal)
2) Nosferatu (and the Herzog remake)
3) The Lost Boys
4) Near Dark
5) Salem's Lot (horrid film, but a wicked vampire  )
6) Underworld (say what you may, I liked this flick)
7) Blade and Blade 2
8) Francis Ford Coppola's 'Dracula'
9) Any "Christopher Lee" as Dracula flick
10) Andy Warhol's Dracula


----------



## Sinister

How in the name of all that's Holy could I forget the *Blade* movies? *Sound of hand slapping forehead*


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Helspont said:


> How in the name of all that's Holy could I forget the *Blade* movies? *Sound of hand slapping forehead*


I don't know how you could have forgotten, but that's still a pretty sweet 'hand slapping forehead sound' you made there.


----------



## Lilith

Blade to me was bad then again they killed a hot vampire in the first one  Ugh! Sorry I just love vampires to much.


----------



## Sinister

Lilith said:


> Blade to me was bad then again they killed a hot vampire in the first one  Ugh! Sorry I just love vampires to much.


Which Vampire might that be? The one portrayed by Traci Lords?


----------



## Lilith

Helspont said:


> Which Vampire might that be? The one portrayed by Traci Lords?


That Ice character... I think that is his name. I don't know much about the actors in the movie.


----------



## Hauntful

I love vampire movies but I only have a few selection of favorites and they are:

1. The Lost Boys
2. Dracula (1932)
3. Bram Stockers Dracula
4. Interview with the Vampire
5. Blade
6. Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Sinister

Lilith said:


> That Ice character... I think that is his name. I don't know much about the actors in the movie.


Actually it's Frost. Deacon Frost.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Ice, Frost.... eh, it's all good.


----------



## Lilith

Helspont said:


> Actually it's Frost. Deacon Frost.


lol... See I only look at his features... Ok I am shallow at this point.


----------



## Rocky

Here are my favorites:

1. Fright Night
2. Nosferatu
3. Dracula (1931 Spanish Version)
4. Dracula (1931 English Version)
5. Interview with a Vampire
6. Bram Stoker's Dracula
7. Innocent Blood
8. Blade 
9. Fearless Vampires Killers
10. A Return to Salem's Lot!  I know, but I like this movie!


----------



## Dreamdemon

Here are my favs

1)Bram Stoker's Dracula
2)Interview with a Vampire
3)Lost Boys
4)Blade I & II
5)Underworld
6)Queen of the Damned
7)John Carpenter's Vampires
8)Fright Night
9)Nosferatu
10)salem's Lot


----------



## Sinister

I thought it was time to bring this thread back up. I know there are some of you, especially the ladies who like movies about the undead monsters known as Vampires. This is a faves thread, and though I do not favor these things that much (For some reason, I loathe the word "Fave") I understand the necessity for them so we can learn just a little more about each other. So check out this oldie but goodie and list some of your "faves" on this space. :xbones:


----------



## Fangs

My first choice is The Lost Boys. It was my 2nd Vampire movie and when it came out I was hooked. Ill never tire of that movie. 
The first one I ever saw was Love at first Bite. I believe that is its name. 
Then its Interview and Bram Stokers Dracula. That Gary with Long hair and those blue glasses. And oh those eyes...... 
Oh he!!, They are all my #1s. :>


----------



## Rocky

I love vampire flicks !! Here's my list:

Fright Night (my fav)
Interview with a Vampire
From Dusk Till Dawn
Shadow of the Vampire
Nosferatu 1922
Bram Stoker's Dracula 
Dracula 1931
Horror of Dracula
The Lost Boys
Blade
The Fearless Vampire Killers
A Return to Salem's Lot


----------



## Sinister

Rocky said:


> I love vampire flicks !! Here's my list:
> 
> Fright Night (my fav)
> Interview with a Vampire
> From Dusk Till Dawn
> Shadow of the Vampire
> Nosferatu 1922
> Bram Stoker's Dracula
> Dracula 1931
> Horror of Dracula
> The Lost Boys
> Blade
> The Fearless Vampire Killers
> A Return to Salem's Lot


I agree with all of those above as being great films except the last two. The first one because I have a lifelong adversity to Roman Polanski and this film just makes no sense whatsoever. The second because it just isn't worth watching. I would like to remake that movie, then you would see a real *Return to Salem's Lot.*


----------



## Jack Reaper

My Favorites would have to be...
Bram Stokers' Dracula
Lost Boys
Bordello of Blood

But I have to say...I find a shameful amount of pleasure watching "After Dark".
Something about ******* Vampires travelling around the Mid-west in an RV is just hillarious, plus I love Bill Paxton's character!


----------



## Sinister

"Well, I'll be goddamn! ****kicker heaven!"

I have no guilty feelings about those ******* bloodsuckers. Anything with Lance Henrickson and Bill Paxton is worth at least one viewing and *Near Dark* is worth more than that.


----------



## TipoDeemin

My God, I _have_ to see that movie!


----------



## Sinister

It should be readily available at almost any video store, Tip. I recommend this flick. I think you'll get a definite kick out of it.


----------



## Rocky

Sinister said:


> I agree with all of those above as being great films except the last two. The first one because I have a lifelong adversity to Roman Polanski and this film just makes no sense whatsoever. The second because it just isn't worth watching. I would like to remake that movie, then you would see a real *Return to Salem's Lot.*


I know Return to Salem's Lot is pure cheese but I still like it. 

** Spoiler ahead **

As for the Fearless Vampire Killers I think it's a fun comedy. A movie that didn't make sense to me was Near Dark. I thought most of the movie was great but what really bothered me was the whole blood transfusion thing turning vampires back to people. :googly:


----------



## Sinister

I agree that was a tad farfetched. What was even more so was that pretty much a dumb hick like Caleb figured out something out that has baffled many a movie doctor for decades on end. 

Guess it was much like *Martin* it was one of those instances where the flick tries to debunk the vampire myth.

Did you know the word Vampire isn't mentioned one time in *Near Dark?*


----------



## Rocky

Sinister said:


> Guess it was much like *Martin* it was one of those instances where the flick tries to debunk the vampire myth.


I've heard Martin is pretty weird but it's worth a look so I'm gonna have to rent it sometime soon but God knows I hate it when they try to reinvent the vampire myth !! Why is that hard to understand that vampires hate sunlight, crucifixes, and garlic ?? 

Brad Pitt in Interview with a Vampire: Actually, I'm quite fond of
looking at crucifixes.'  :finger:



Sinister said:


> Did you know the word Vampire isn't mentioned one time in *Near Dark?*


I didn't know that. That's just weird anyway! lol


----------



## Sinister

When you watch *Martin,* make sure you keep a box of No-Doz on hand and wash a few pills down with a generous pot of black coffee. I had a hard time staying awake through that snoozefest.


----------



## Death's Door

Here's my list of vampire movies I love to watch again and again:

Dracula (w/Bela Lugosi)
Fright Night
From Dusk til Dawn
Salem's Lot
John Carpenter's Vampires
Underworld
Blade
The Little Vampire (It's usually on the Disney channel around Halloween and I can't help myself)


----------



## Hauntiholik

My list is short. I'm not into having the tv on much and getting out to a movie is a rare treat.

Underworld
Underworld: Evolution
Bram Stoker's Dracula 
Interview with a Vampire


----------



## faerydreams

ok..........so I have a strange obession with Vampires. In college I even took a Vampire/Werewolf history class. So naturally I like any books/movies with Vampires. Although there are some bad ones out there. Heres my list

Blade (all of them)
Underworld (both of them)
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Interview with a Vampire
Van Helsing
Once Bitten
and a bunch of older ones I cant think of right now.


----------



## mrklaw

No one mentioned any of the Christopher Lee vampire movies! One of those gave me nightmares when I was a kid. I think it was Dracula: Prince of Darkness. I loved how he was more like what I would picture an undead blood sucker to be like.

My favorites off the top of my head are:
Nosferatu: Phantom der Nacht (So creepy!)
Interview with a Vampire
the Christopher Lee movies
Fright Night
Dracula with Bela Lugosi

I also have a soft spot in my heart for Love at First Bite and The Lost Boys although those are really comedies and don't count in my book.


----------



## Sinister

In my first post to this thread, Klaw, I mentioned *The Horror of Dracula*. I am a big Hammer film afficianado. I also mentioned *The Vampire Lovers.* Christopher Lee is Dracula to me. Other good ones where he played the count are: *Dracula, Prince of Darkness, Dracula Has Risen From The Grave. *I am embarrassed to say that I haven't seen *The Scars of Dracula *or *Taste The Blood of Dracula.* It hasn't been for my lack of trying. It's lack of availability.


----------



## mrklaw

You're right, Sinister. Sorry. I didn't notice those two in your first post.


----------



## Sinister

S'okay, Klaw! I miss things too. No biggie!  

There have been Vampire films based on books, comics and TV series. Anything you guys would like to see made? Personally, I would like to see Brian Lumley's _Necroscope _series adapted to the big screen but with the right treatment. Bentley Little's, _The Summoning _would be different. And I wouldn't mind seeing a live adaptation of *Vampire Hunter D* along with Marvel's own _Morbius, The Living Vampire._ I also expect to see Poppy Z. Brite's rather perverse novel, _Lost Souls_ to make it one day. It would have to be toned way, way down with all the controversial themes involved. I think both it and Brian Lumley's books have been optioned, but I heard this a long time ago, and they may be in development hell. I might have to do a little research.


----------



## Rocky

Sinister said:


> am embarrassed to say that I haven't seen *The Scars of Dracula *or *Taste The Blood of Dracula.* It hasn't been for my lack of trying. It's lack of availability.


I haven't seen Scars of Dracula either but I have Taste the Blood of Dracula on dvd and IMO it's rather bad. I know Amazon.com sells both movies in case you're interested...


----------



## lady_bee

Sinister said:


> "Well, I'll be goddamn! ****kicker heaven!"
> 
> I have no guilty feelings about those ******* bloodsuckers. Anything with Lance Henrickson and Bill Paxton is worth at least one viewing and *Near Dark* is worth more than that.


I just bought this movie for cheap off the net a week or so ago because hubby said he really liked it. I've never seen it but I hope it's good. At least good like the 80's movies I loved growing up with.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've been on a vampire kick here lately and I dusted off this thread in the vault.

We've had a few more vampire flicks since 2006 and many more members so what is your favorite vampire film?


----------



## autumnghost

Not really horror but I love the Blade triology


----------



## Johnmonster

I really enjoyed LET THE RIGHT ONE IN though I could have done without the CGI cats.

DAYBREAKERS was a lot of fun, though some of the imagery during the third act was over the top in its "Hey, see? This is a metaphor! Check it out!" feel. Like the famous guy whose name I can't recall once said, if I want a message, I'll go to Western Union. I was glad to see the filmmakers who brought us UNDEAD get a big mainstream movie, so cheers to them.


----------



## Saint Fate

Daybreakers 
Interview with a vampire 
Lost Boys
Bram Stokers Dracula
Were good Vampire movies

Does anyone know if there are any plans to turn the Anita Blake Vampire Hunter series into movies?


----------



## craftylilwitch

I've always been in Love with vampires. What other monster is their that (in most cases) you can you the word "sexy" to describe them! My list includes:

Interview w/ the vampire
Queen of the dammed
Francis Ford Coppola's 'Dracula
Underworld (say what you may, loved them)
The Lost Boys
Dracula 2000
Night breed
The Forsaken
John Carpenters Vampires
and one that no body else has mentioned~ Van Helsing


----------



## pamelakumar

I have watched the movies that have vampires in it. And have loved those movies a lot. I have mostly seen the following movies on Vampires:
-Twilight
-Twilight Saga series
-Interview with a Vampire
-Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
-Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Little Haunter

Lugosi's Dracula, Interview With the Vampire, The Lost Boys, 30 Days of Night, and Nosferatu are my personal favorites.


----------

